# Beste Horror-Filme?



## Lortox (2. März 2010)

Nabend,

Da ich bald vorhabe 'nen kleinen "Horror-Filmabend" mit ein paar Kumpels zu machen, 
wollte ich mal wissen was eure 3 besten besten Horror-Filme waren? 

Mit Horror-Filmen meine ich richtige Shocker, nicht nur irgendwelche langweiligen Splatter-Filme, wo man nur Menschen abmetzelt wie z.B in Saw ( zumindes meiner Meinung nach).

Danke schonmal für die Antworten =)

P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie für sich behalten genau so wie Flames o.ä. 

MfG Levin


----------



## Bloodletting (2. März 2010)

Also Filme sind für mich eigentlich nie wirklich "Horror"-erzeugend ... lediglich im Gamingbereich ist es Dead Space und Silent Hill ... hm.
Filme fallen mir keine ein.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. März 2010)

als ich glaube 6 war waren horrorfilme der HORROR
aber horrorfilme gibts für mich nixmehr alles langweilig und öde, nichtmal games wie silenthill machen i-wie laune, stehe nicht auf horror da fehlt i-wie der horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlage vor die spieleentwickler geben dir so elektrokabeln mit die am kopf angeklebt werden, und immer wenn horror sein soll bekommsn starten stromschlag
klar ein paar nebenwirkungen wird das haben, aber wenigstens hast du dann HORROR-schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryan Ruma (2. März 2010)

Moin Lortox,

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann meinst du Horrorfilme, bei denen man es sich abends vor dem zu Bettgehen nochmal überlegt, ob man diese Nacht das Licht nicht lieber an lassen sollte.

Meine Favoriten in diesem Sinne sind:

1. The Ring: aber nur der erste Teil der amerikanischen Neuverfilmung. Eine gute Story mit üblen und vor allem unvorhersehbaren Schocksequenzen, leider nur sehr selten in diesem Genre. Ich halte diesen Film für äusserst verstörend, wenn man bereit ist sich auf den dort präsentierten Psychohorror einzulassen.

2. Zimmer 1408: Ein Muss für jeden Horrorfan. Sehr nette Effekte und gute Geschichte, und auch dieser Film ist äußerst innovativ.

3. The Grudge 1 und 2: Längst nicht so gut wie the ring aber beide Teile sind extrem bösartig. Und das Beste ist, es wird immer schlimmer und du kannst nichts dagegen tun, dass es aufhört. 

4. Mächte des Wahnsinns: Nicht ganz so psychohorrormäßig aber sehr guter Film mit der besten Geschichte, von den hier aufgelisteten, sogar ein wenig philosophisch. Unbedingt ansehen!

Ansonsten fand ich auch noch sehr gut: Blairwitch Project, Cloverfield, Event Horizon, Es. Mehr wollen mir momentan nicht einfallen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2010)

SAW I
Ein absolut nervenzerreißender SAW-Teil der auch ohne die Splattereinlagen auskommt wie sie heuet leider üblich sind.
Wirklich unglaublich spannend.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2010)

- Event Horizon
- Sunshine


----------



## Rexo (3. März 2010)

_Meine Top Filme die ich dir empfehlen wurde wahren .

-Freitag der 13
-Nightmare on Elmstreet
-P2 Schreie im Parkhaus

Schau dir die Trailer auf yt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rexo_


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2010)

Horrorfilme gibts für mich nicht wirklich, ich mag das stumpfe daran *g*
Aber bei [rec] 1+2 bin ich wenigsten erschrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (3. März 2010)

Hier sind ja schon ein paar richtig gute genannt worden, also kommen in meinen Top 5 nur zwei neue Filme dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- The Ring (_Gott sei Dank, gibts kaum mehr VHS Kassetten_)
- Blairwitch Project (_Kennt wohl jeder und ist schon ein Klassiker unter den "Wackelkamera"-Filmen_)
- [rec] (_Kennt noch nicht jeder und wird wohl ein Klassiker unter den "Wackelkamera"-Filmen_)
- The Descent (_Nimmt einem zuverlässig jeglichen Drang irgendwelche Höhlen erkunden zu wollen_)
- Die Mächte des Wahnsinns (_Kein Schocker, aber ein absoluter Carpenter Kracher, den man gesehen haben muss_)

In der Aufzählung fehlt noch einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Event Horizon. Aber diesem Film würde ich es nicht antun an einem Abend mit den anderen laufen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2010)

Hab gerade erstmal den Post vom TE richtig gelesen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir wären es wohl:
1. Dawn of the dead -> Die Zombies sehen klasse aus, genug Blut und Leichtenteile, perfides und lustiges *g*
2. Hellraiser - Deader -> Ich mag die Athmosphäre bei Hellraiser von Teil1 bis zum letzten (Hellworld sollte eigentlich kein Hellraiser Teil werden, aber die Story vom eigentlichen Film war zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Shaun of the dead -> geht das noch in das Genre? Sehr gute Schauspieler und sehr guter Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. März 2010)

Mal was nicht so bekanntes, ich aber ganz nett fand.

- Quarantäne (2008)
- Der Nebel

Ansonsten :
- Event Horizon (absolut krank der Film)
- Blair Witch Project
- Klassiker : Die Körperfresser kommen


----------



## SFMysterio (3. März 2010)

- Shaun of the dead 
- Jeepers Creepers 1+2 (evtl. nicht ganz Horror, aber beim ersten mal gucken nicht schlecht)


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal was nicht so bekanntes, ich aber ganz nett fand.
> - Quarantäne (2008)




Das war der schlechte Versuch [rec] besser zu machen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das war der schlechte Versuch [rec] besser zu machen.


Wirklich versucht hat man es nicht, über weite Strecken ist QUA fast eine 1:1 Kopie von REC. QUA war eigentlich nur gut weil´s Original schon gut war... gut, aber langweilig weil man alles schonmal gesehen hatte... nur mit anderen Gesichtern.


----------



## Stancer (3. März 2010)

Fand ihn ok, aber ich kenne das Original auch nicht. Vermutlich liegt es daran.


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2010)

Ansich ist der Film ja auch nicht "bahnbrechend", aber die Kameraführung macht ihn einfach spannender, als so manch anderen Streifen.


----------



## Rexo (3. März 2010)

_Featdotcom eventuel_


----------



## Abrox (3. März 2010)

Die Frage ist viel mehr was du unter Horror verstehst:

Klassischer Horror:

Filme wie Drakula, Frankensteins Monster sowas halt. Ein Gehimtip ist auch der erste Poltergeist Film.

Slasher Horror:

Freddy, Jason und Michael wären da deine Kandidaten. Black Christmas wär auch nicht schlecht, allerdings nicht der Remake.

Splatter Horror:

Wohl das bekannteste und weit verbreiteste zur Zeit.  Dawn of the Dead Remake, Resident Evil, Saw (nach Teil 1). Für einen guten Retro Splatter mit Gruselgarantie kann ich dir die ungeschnittenen "of the Dead" Filme von George A. Romero empfehlen (Land of the Dead nicht so, dafür aber Night of the living Dead, Dawn of the Dead und Day of the Dead), da hier viel Story mit einspielt und die Filme "realistisch" wirken. Soll heissen: Wenn die Zombiepokalypse kommt, wird sie wohl sehr nah an George A. Romeros Filme rankommen.

Psycho Horror:

Da gehts schon mehr in die bizarre Richtung. Als Beispiel dafür würd ich The Shining nehmen. Allerdings würde ich Saw 1 und Hostal 1 da nicht rausnehmen, obwohl diese mehr in Richtung ekligen Sadistischen Thriller gehen anstatt Horror Film. The Ring (Die japanische Orginalreihe) geht da sicherlich auch in die Richtung.  Die Hanibal Filme kann man sicherlich auch eher hier anordnen.


Mein geheimtip für nen gruseligen "deutschen" Thriller wär allerdings Antikörper. Der war war so gut durchdacht das ich echt Angst hatte.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

Shaun of the dead  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_of_the_Dead   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. März 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Die Frage ist viel mehr was du unter Horror verstehst:
> 
> 
> Psycho Horror:
> ...



Oh, Dreamcatcher vergessen, auf jeden Fall ein guter Psychohorror Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Silent Hill hat mir auch recht gut gefallen.


----------



## Ol@f (3. März 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Psycho Horror:
> 
> Da gehts schon mehr in die bizarre Richtung. Als Beispiel dafür würd ich The Shining nehmen. Allerdings würde ich Saw 1 und Hostal 1 da nicht rausnehmen, obwohl diese mehr in Richtung ekligen Sadistischen Thriller gehen anstatt Horror Film. The Ring (Die japanische Orginalreihe) geht da sicherlich auch in die Richtung.  Die Hanibal Filme kann man sicherlich auch eher hier anordnen.


Also, wenn du etwas in der Richtung sehen willst, dann schau dir Martyrs an. Angucken auf eigene Gefahr!



> Kritiken
> *Wolf Speer von Filmstarts.de nennt den Film einen "der wichtigsten und besten des Jahres";. Er würde "erbitterte Diskussionen auslösen" und zeige „etwas, das wir garantiert noch nie gesehen haben."
> 
> Janosch Leuffen von Blairwitch.de meint: Martyrs lasse "die Nerven auch nach dem Abspann nicht los".[...] „Die Schlusspointe [werde] selbst [denjenigen], die wie Lucie und Anna bis zum bitteren Ende schmerzhaft durchgehalten haben, den Mund offen stehen lassen."
> ...


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

Also wo ich echt ins schlottern gekommen bin war Alien..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (5. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ansonsten :
> - Event Horizon (absolut krank der Film)
> ...


Krank, ja... Aber hat mir gar nicht gefallen der Film. Klang von der Beschreibung damals nicht schlecht, aber dann? Ne danke...
Schlimmer war da nur "The Blair Witch Project" - da bin ich sogar das erste und einzige mal im Kino eingeschlafen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls in die Sparte gehören bei mir die "Final Destination"-Filme... Teil 1 hab ich noch im Kino angeschaut, Teil 2 nur noch auf Leih-DVD - den dritten habe ich mir mal gespart. 

Ich mag dann doch lieber klassische Filme wie "Der Exorzist", "Die Vögel", "Shining" (!!!) oder auch "Alien", "Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt" und "28 Days Later " bzw. "28 Weeks Later" (wobei die letzten beiden glaube ich mehr Thriller als Horror sind!?). "The Amityville Horror" war auch noch ganz nett.


----------



## Harlech (6. März 2010)

Meine persönliche Rangliste:

1) The Ring, Teil 1 zudem das amerikanische Remake (Sehr klasse gemacht)
2) Mirrors (Ich hasse alles was mit Spiegeln oder Dingen die da rauskriechen zu tun hat)
3) Der Exorzist (Im Kino war das nicht wirklich in der Nähe von lustig)
4) 28 Days Later (wobei ich generell finde, das Zombiehorror ein wenig ausgelutscht ist)

Mein persönliches Highlight, da meine Tocher (10) mich zwang es mit Ihr zu schauen, ist ein
für mich mittlerweile namenloser Barbiefilm (zum Glück), welcher es immer noch schafft, dass ich
schweißgebadet durch die Alp_(ich weiß mit b)_träume aufwache und mich ersteinmal umschaue und
prüfe ob ich nicht in einer Rosa Welt gelandet bin.


So long,

Harlech


----------



## failrage (6. März 2010)

1. The Grudge
2. The Ring
(beide im Remake)

Im Grunde finde ich die meisten Horrorfilme gar nicht so gruselig. Ich weiß zB. nicht was an SAW besonders gruselig ist, ich finde es eher ekelig und brutal. Dann gibt es Filme die schon einige Schock-Momente haben, wie Emily Rose oder Der Exorzist the Begining. Dann ist der Film aber vorbei, man schaltet um, macht etwas anderes und hat den Grusel schnell vergessen.

Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen als ich The Grudge geguckt habe. Falsch gedacht. Der Film hat mich wirklich richtig fertig gemacht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ihn nachts alleine geguckt habe. Ich glaube wenn man Filme in Gesellschaft guckt kann das schnell den Gruseleffekt abschwächen weil man nicht komplett in seine innere Gedankenwelt abgleiten kann. Jedenfalls hat dieser Film bei mir einen Nerv getroffen, so dass ich mich wirklich halb zu Tode gegruselt habe. Das letzte Mal habe ich mich davor gegruselt als ich mit 13 ES geguckt habe. Jedenfalls konnte ich danach 3 Tage nur sehr schwer einschlafen.

Bei The Ring war es nicht ganz so heftig. Aber die Szene, in dem die Hauptdarstellerin ihren Kumpel in dessen Wohnung tot findet ist schon ultra-gruselig. Und in den Wochen nach dem Film hält man sich auch ungerne vor Fernseher auf die nur statisches Rauschen zeigen.


----------



## LaVerne (7. März 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Wenn du gute Quellen hast versuch ABSURD zu bekommen.



Er hat explizit darum gebeten, keine langweiligen Splatterfilme zu nennen - "Rosso Sangue" hat weder Handlung noch Atmosphäre noch Spannung, sondern lediglich eine Aneinanderreihung von leicht durchschaubaren Splatter-Effekten zu bieten. Wenn man schon die alten d'Amato-Heuler - die man heute auf jeder DVD-Börse nachgeschmissen bekommt; soweit zu "gute Quellen" - nennt, dann doch bitte "Buio Omega"; der ist wenigstens so richtig daneben.

Da der TE nicht so richtig damit herausrückt, was für Filme er eigentlich sucht, verweise ich nur auf einen Streifen neueren Datums:

"Orphan"
Eigentlich habe ich mir den Streifen nur wegen der Hauptdarstellerin ansehen wollen. Stories um irgendwelche fiesen Kinder ("Bad Seed", "The good son" etc.) hat man nun schon zur Genüge gesehen; da erwartete ich nur das übliche. Weit gefehlt: "Orphan" schafft es tatsächlich, in Sachen Spannung noch eine Schüppe draufzulegen. Die Inszenierung ist erstklassig, was man nach dem lahmen "House of Wax" von Collet-Serra eigentlich nicht erwartet hätte. Dazu gibt es hervorragende darstellerische Leistungen nicht nur von der gewohnt überragend agierenden Vera Farmiga, sondern auch vom Rest des Casts, wobei besonders Isabelle Fuhrmann als 9-jährige "Esther" im Gedächtnis bleiben wird.
Ein echter Nägelkauer, der die Daumenschrauben immer mehr anzieht - und endlich mal wieder ein Horror-Film für Erwachsene abseits des Teenie-Krams!


----------



## KARUxx (13. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Horrorfilme gibts für mich nicht wirklich, ich mag das stumpfe daran *g*
> Aber bei [rec] 1+2 bin ich wenigsten erschrocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rec ist der einzige Film bei dem ich richtige Schockmomente hatte und ich hab danach auch noch 4 Minuten auf den schwarzen Bildschirm von meinem Tv gegugt....


----------



## Reo_MC (14. März 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was Splattermomente sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. März 2010)

Momente in denen Blut, Gedärme oder Ähnliches zu sehen ist, und vorzugsweise durch die Gegend fliegt.


----------



## skyline930 (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht nicht sehr Horror-mäßig, aber der Film wird dazugezählt - Silent Hill! Ich finde den Film genial :<


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Nightmare on Elmstreet & Friday the 13th finde ich am besten. Sind zwar nicht die gruseligsten aber trotzdem meine Favoriten.


mfg


----------



## Reo_MC (15. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Momente in denen Blut, Gedärme oder Ähnliches zu sehen ist, und vorzugsweise durch die Gegend fliegt.



Dankeschön. 

@Topic: Ich mag Carriers. Vielleicht ein bisschen billig oder so, aber das drumherum, die Folgen gefallen mir, ausserdem wird man nicht zum Zombie wenn man die Seuche abkriegt. Nein, man stirbt :>


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

The Hills have Eyes ist meiner Meinung nach der Beste Horror - spannend, super Story.
Pandorum hab ich letztens auch gesehen, war zwar mehr Sci-Fi hat mir dennoch sehr gefallen.
Der Nebel war meiner Meinung auch super, besonders das Ende ist ja der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut gefallen hat mir auch Freitag der 13., Texas Chainsaw Massacre (das Remake), Resident Evil, Dawn of the Dead..

28 Days / Weeks later fand ich hingegen total langweilig..


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. März 2010)

[REC] ist sehr cool, ich würd ihn nicht vor dem Schlafengehen schauen.

Menschenfeind und Irreversibel von dem Franzosen Gaspar Noe, keine Horrorfilme im allgemeinen aber auf jeden Fall Stoff zum Angst haben. Schaut sie euch mal an...

The Cell mit Angelina Jolie ist auch nen Klasse Horrorfilm.

Have fun.


----------



## Manowar (16. März 2010)

Motel fand ich noch recht gut, hatte Angst um meine Kate


----------



## Independent (16. März 2010)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere. Dieser Schüler der vom Buss angefahren wird, *würg*.

Der Film treibt mir ne Scheissangst ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

23 ist auchn toller Film, ist jetzt nicht so der splatter film aber naja

das ist so wie wenn hardcore porns splatter filme wäre, wäre 23 n softporno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Ich bin ja nun wahrlich nicht der regelmäßige Horrorfilmgucker aber ein paar kenn und mag ich doch (keine bestimmte Reihenfolge)

Event Horizon
Alien 1
John Carpenters Das Ding

Eine Ausnahmestellung, da kein "richtiger" Horrorfilm hat für mich noch 8mm. Ein Film zum Thema Snuff, der mich doch ein bißchen verstört aus dem Kino rausgelassen hat.


@Fiqqsaw

Wenn du den The Cell meinst an den ich denke (In die Träume eines Psychokillers eintauchen) dann war es nicht Angelina Jolie sondern Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. März 2010)

Meh, es wurde schon alles genannt, was ich irgendwie empfehlen würde. Martyrs, [rec], Silent Hill...
Vielleicht noch:
The Abandoned
Ich "fieber" ja selten bei Filme mit, besonders wenn es um simple Dinge wie "Ich erfrorsche meine Vergangenheit" geht, aber naja... irgendwie will man wissen wie es ausgeht.
Dead Birds
Was mich an Dead Birds einzig gestört hat, war dass es so viele "Leerlauf-Puffer"-Momente gab. Es kam stimmungsgeladene Musik und am Ende passierte einfach nichts. NICHTS! :> Sonst war der eigentlich ganz ok, ich hab mich sogar zum Schluß ein mal erschreckt und das muss was heißen. (Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich irgendwann einfach nich mehr dran geglaubt habe, dass bei jedem Anzeichen ein Horror-Moment kommt. xD)
Marebito
Es ist etwas... anders. In erster Linie nicht mal wirklich ein Horrorfilm, da er einfach zu ruhig ist. Er hat jedoch ne nette Wendung. Ich glaub Asiaten stehen auf sowas.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Cube hat mir auch nicht schlecht gefallen, fällt aber eher unter Horrorthriller, ein wenig Splatter und weniger Angst als mehr ein beklemmendes Gefühl, aber sonst nicht übel.


----------



## sympathisant (17. März 2010)

„Weitgehend stimmiger, stellenweise mit hohem Tempo effektvoll inszenierter Horrorfilm, in dem der subtile Schrecken vorherrscht. Eine interessante Gratwanderung zwischen Metaphysik, Medizin und Psychologie“

Flatliners - Heute ist ein schöner Tag zu sterben


etwas älter, aber er hat was.


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. März 2010)

Auf der Rückseite der Hülle wird er als "_der ultimative Fun für werdende Mütter_" bezeichnet und gerade uncut ist er auch wirklich zu empfehlen wenn man es französisch, blutig und erfreulicherdings dazu noch nicht ganz unspannend mag... vorausgesetzt man ist nicht zufällig gerade etwas schwanger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Inside* (À l'intérieur)


----------



## Windelwilli (17. März 2010)

"Es" war damals als mit ca.12 schon echt heftig.
Was mich wundert, das "Tanz der Teufel" nicht ein einziges Mal auftaucht.
Stand der nicht sogar mal auf dem Index? Gut, Teil 3 war eher ne Komödie, aber Teil 1+2 fand ich so allein im dunklen schon recht gruselig.


----------



## Manowar (17. März 2010)

Der originale Tanz der Teufel war schon bös und ist, glaube ich, immernoch aufm Index.


----------



## Kremlin (17. März 2010)

REC ist super. Sollte man aber aufjedenfall abends schauen und am besten mit Bier und ein paar Freunden. Aber wie zum Geier kommen Leute darauf hier Saw zu nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der 2. Teil schon draußen?


----------



## Manowar (17. März 2010)

Japp.
Im 2. versuchen sie mit einer Spezialeinheit das Haus zu säubern.


----------



## Perkone (22. März 2010)

Hiho. Ich hab schon sicher einige "Horrorfilme" gesehn, aber die meisten sind eher fad und wecken nicht ein ungutes Gefühl wenn man nach dem Film eine dunkle Treppe runter aufs Klo geht und wieder zurück ^^ Splatter und Gore sind sowieso nur langweilig... Ich mein, was ist schon schlimm oder ekelig an gore oder splatter (Meiner Meinung nach).... Und wenns noch so entstellt is, Angst macht mir das keine, dazu hab ich scho zu vieles krankes Zeug gesehn.
Ich würd mir eher einen Horrorfilm wünschen, wo das Angstgefühl und das Schaudern eher langsam aber dafür nacher stark ausgeprägt daherkommt. The Ring kenn ich, war eher in die Richtung. Alles andere an Filmen is eher *gähn*

Jemand irgendeine Idee was zu mir passen könnte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg

Perk


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2010)

_Paranormal Activity? Ich persönlich fand ihn gut :-)_


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> bla




Ist schwer noch sowas zu finden, wenn man schon "alles" gesehen hat.
Hab als Kind mal verbotenerweise Alien geguckt. Danach hatte ich astreine Paranoia.
Inzwischen jucken mich so Filme leider garnicht mehr, da man genau weiß, wann wo wie was kommt.


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Ale guten Filme sind eigtl schon genannt worden. Ausser einem, den ihr vergessen habt hehe
Also wenn du dir einen wirklich kranken, absolut kranken...nein wirklich absolut sehr kranken Film reinziehen willst, dann zieh dir The Cell mit Jennifer Lopez rein. Ich glaub kranker gehts wirklich nicht^^


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Besten Horrorfilme sind
Paranomal Acivity
Der Fluch 1 2 3
Horseman ( da is die handlung echt nice)
Cloverfield 
zombieland (is zwar kein horror film aber trotzdem arsch geil)


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Inzwischen jucken mich so Filme leider garnicht mehr, da man genau weiß, wann wo wie was kommt.




Jap, leider :/


----------



## DarkSaph (25. März 2010)

The Shining!


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Ich fand _The Call _ziemlich gut.
Vorallem der Klingelton..den hab ich mir gleich nach dem Film runtergeladen


----------



## Zynic (21. April 2010)

Gute Horrorfilme sind The Descent und Paranmormal Activities 

have Fun =)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich fand _The Call _ziemlich gut.
> Vorallem der Klingelton..den hab ich mir gleich nach dem Film runtergeladen



Den Film hab ich nicht kapiert. ^^
Hab den schon öfters gesehen und wo dieses "Mädchen" her kommt und warum sie das tut weiss ich bis heute nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (23. April 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> [REC] ist sehr cool, ich würd ihn nicht vor dem Schlafengehen schauen.
> 
> Menschenfeind und Irreversibel von dem Franzosen Gaspar Noe, keine Horrorfilme im allgemeinen aber auf jeden Fall Stoff zum Angst haben. Schaut sie euch mal an...
> 
> ...




Made my Day xD

Hust*Jennifer Lopez*Hust

- Event Horizon (genial)
- Blair Witch Project (sehr mitreissend)
- [rec] (kenn ich net aber werd ich mir angucken)
- Freddy Krüger -  Nightmare on Elm Street ( geniale Horrorklassiker)
- Amityville (die alten Teile + Amityville Horror - sehr gut)
- The Wishmaster (geht so)
- The Hellraiser (ganz gut)
- The Descent (sehr gut)
- Jeepers Creepers (witzig xD)
- The Hills have Eye's (Teil 1 - sehr geil)
- gibt noch mehr de mir jetzt nicht einfallen ^^

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Wohl das bekannteste und weit verbreiteste zur Zeit.  Dawn of the Dead Remake, Resident Evil, Saw (nach Teil 1). Für einen guten Retro Splatter mit Gruselgarantie kann ich dir die ungeschnittenen "of the Dead" Filme von George A. Romero empfehlen (Land of the Dead nicht so, dafür aber Night of the living Dead, Dawn of the Dead und Day of the Dead), da hier viel Story mit einspielt und die Filme "realistisch" wirken. Soll heissen: *Wenn die Zombiepokalypse kommt, wird sie wohl sehr nah an George A. Romeros Filme rankommen.*



Vielleicht Bisschen weniger Filme schauen? das es eines Tages Zombies gibt glaub ich Wohl kaum. da finde World war 3 realistischer als ne Zombieapokalypse.

Und ich kann dir einen Geheim Tipp geben Carriers


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht Bisschen weniger Filme schauen? das es eines Tages Zombies gibt glaub ich Wohl kaum. da finde World war 3 realistischer als ne Zombieapokalypse.




Du weißt aber nicht, welche Waffen im WW3 eingesetzt werden!
Man sollte immer bereit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

*Die vierte Art

*Krasser Film^^


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

*Bram Stoker's Dracula* - mit Gary Oldman, Winona Ryder, Anthony Hopkins

Best Horror Movie Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2010)

Ich hab grad einen Beitrag entfernt. Bitte keine beschlagnahmten Filme, und keine Indizierten Filme von denen es keine freigegebene Fassung gibt erwähnen oder verlinken. 
Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

